# In sandee Ego next week



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be in San Diego next week, need to find out where a cool place to smoke etc, perhaps the S.H.I.T crew can let a stragler in..........


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

coma said:


> I'll be in San Diego next week, need to find out where a cool place to smoke etc, perhaps the S.H.I.T crew can let a stragler in..........


Guest S.H.I.T.ers are ALWAYS welcome. Especially you, Albert.

Stay tuned. We haven't decided yet where it will be this week. Someone will PM you but keep a lookout in the S.H.I.T. Herf thread, too.


----------

